# Dragon



## Cwalker935 (Apr 18, 2018)

So I decided to sign up for a How to Carve a Dragon class. I am a novice carver and this may have been a little too ambitious.  Not entirely happy with my choice of colors and the fit of the wings to the body.


----------



## TG Design (Apr 18, 2018)

I like it, looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 18, 2018)

I think it’s good for your first dragon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Rolandranch (Apr 18, 2018)

Wow. That's pretty cool!


----------



## thawkins87 (Apr 18, 2018)

If you used a hand planer for anything... you could have called the class... How to Plane Your Dragon?? 

Best I could come up with on such short notice hah...


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 18, 2018)

thawkins87 said:


> If you used a hand planer for anything... you could have called the class... How to Plane Your Dragon??
> 
> Best I could come up with on such short notice hah...


 
That was terrible, but I sure did find it funny!:biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 18, 2018)

I think it looks great.


----------



## Super Dave (Apr 18, 2018)

I like it !

Dave


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 18, 2018)

Cody.......How do I say this?......That is one butt ugly carving...it would scare buzzards away!!


Who knew there was a dragon carving class?? Good go at it. That definitely is not a carving 101 project. Have you named this monstrosity yet?

If we weren’t friends, I would never write this!! Always good to see what you tackle....like black smithing!:biggrin:


----------



## magpens (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice work, Cody !!!  .  But, I guess it is good to remember that dragons are not exactly a thing of beauty !

I hope you know that Charlie really means well ... but he does have a problem expressing his compliments in a traditionally complimentary way !! :biggrin:

... especially to his friends ...

It is good to take a tolerant stance ...

Can I ask just one question ... Are you going to bring that ... ummm ... dragon into the house in the winter ?


----------



## Cwalker935 (Apr 19, 2018)

Charlie_W said:


> Cody.......How do I say this?......That is one butt ugly carving...it would scare buzzards away!!
> 
> 
> Who knew there was a dragon carving class?? Good go at it. That definitely is not a carving 101 project. Have you named this monstrosity yet?
> ...



He was kind of cute before I stained him red and gave him orange pupils,  I was going to name him snaggletooth but that doesn’t seem to fit anymore.  Definitely not Puff.  I am open to suggestions.

My sister says he looks demonic which is a nicer way of saying butt ugly.


----------



## mark james (Apr 19, 2018)

Looks like it was a fun project.  I think you need a second one, and the pair can guard your driveway - scare away all your friends!


----------



## MDWine (Apr 19, 2018)

Being a carver myself (Santa and company is my thing), that's pretty darn good.
How big is he?


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 19, 2018)

Cwalker935 said:


> Charlie_W said:
> 
> 
> > Cody.......How do I say this?......That is one butt ugly carving...it would scare buzzards away!!
> ...



Morning Cody,

All joking aside, you did very well carving this 3D dragon.....if I had tried that, it would probably look like a dog or a rock with wings!
It is good to see you working in different mediums. Before long, you will be blending your many talents.
Keep it up!


----------



## Talltim (Apr 19, 2018)

I have done a lot of carving over the years.  For a novice carver you did very well. 

I suppose if you breath fire all the time it might make you look a little orange.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Apr 19, 2018)

MDWine said:


> Being a carver myself (Santa and company is my thing), that's pretty darn good.
> How big is he?



Thanks, It’s approximately 9” tall and 9” wing tip to wingtip.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Apr 19, 2018)

Charlie_W said:


> Cwalker935 said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie_W said:
> ...



Thanks! That’s what I am hoping to do, incorporate some caving into my turning.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 19, 2018)

A carved Dragon pen! Cool. Lol. Thinking along the fun line, you could have told us it was from a bird carving class; then told us it’s 1.25” tall.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## thewishman (Apr 19, 2018)

1. Rainbow Sparkle Lollipop

2. Hotsy Totsy

3. Earline

4. Your MOM Goes to College

5. Freckles

6. Diet Mountain Dew

7. Princess Buttercup

8. Mutton Chomp


----------



## Cwalker935 (Apr 21, 2018)

I entered my dragon in the James River Wood Carvers annual competition and got a blue ribbon.  Still have not come up with a name for him.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 21, 2018)

I’m thinking he looks like an Earl. Maybe am Amos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Cwalker935 (Apr 21, 2018)

MRDucks2 said:


> I’m thinking he looks like an Earl. Maybe am Amos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



Earl!  My late Uncle Earl was at Dday, captured by the Germans in the Battle of the Hedgerows and later escaped.  Earl, I like it.


----------



## magpens (Apr 21, 2018)

CONGRATULATIONS, Cody !!!!!


----------

